# How reliable are Tetra Whisper Heaters?



## fishbone

I've got a couple of Tetra Whisper Heaters, same model, 50w rated for 2 and up to 15 galons. Had them for about 4 months now, they keep my tanks at a nice and constant 78*F.
Hit the internet for some reviews but haven't found much. Are these reliable heaters or should I start looking elsewhere? I'd hate to wake up one morning and find my fish boiled.


----------



## TheOldSalt

They're pretty good, actually. Not top of the line, or anything, but very reliable.


----------



## Kyoberr

What he said


----------



## goodie

I don't know if i just had a bad run with them or what, but I had 3 not last a year. They didn't over heat, they just would slowly lose the ability to heat the water. They would start out doing great then I would notice a small drop, then another. In the end I had to have them cranked all the way up just to keep it at 70. Room temp was not a factor. I wasn't trying to over work the heater in a tank larger than what it was rated at as these where 10 & 15 gal tanks. I like Whisper products, but I don't think that I would bother with the heaters.

These were the submersible heaters.


----------



## gem

I currently have a Tetra Whisper heater on my 20 gal Long tank. I'm anything BUT impressed with it. From the start is does a lousy job of regulating the temp. In addition, the plastic coating (paint) whatever it is....chips off as well. I will be replacing it very soon!!!


----------



## fishbone

I've got the small kind, 50W for 2-15gals that simply have a rubber covers on each end, a red led to indicate activity and they are preset for 78*F with no way to change that. So far they've worked the entire winter without a glitch but I've heard stories and got a bit afraid that they'd stick on the ON position one day. I guess it can happen to the best of them, best I can do is keep en eye on things. One is a 5.5g and the other is a 10g with 5g of water.


----------



## rollntider

I had better luck with them than Hydor brand.
The tetra heaters do flake off like stated, and they are ok.
I am upset with the Hydor, I am constantly having to adjust those things. I will have it set for 74 (as an example) and the darn thing is on and its 80 degrees, and having to cut it down. I like the visitherm brand, to me I had the best luck with them. I can set them for 78 degrees, and boom, its 78 degrees constant.


----------



## goodie

+1 on Visitherm


----------

